# Ibuprofen question - sugar coated?!



## lauraw1983 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yesterday my sugars were high, but I had been away over the weekend and figured it was a combination of nice foods and not wanting to risk a hypo in a strange hotel room!

Anyway today the same thing, woke up around 7mmol which was not too bad, but after normal breakfast and normal 5u of insulin for it, and before lunch, 13.5! 

Sat there wondering what on earth was going on....then it dawned on me, i have been taking ibuprofen for  period pains and it hadn't even dawned on me it could be that!! Read the label, and yes of course, they are sugar coated!! I;d taken 2 today about 10am.

Would this be likely? I called my DSN because I was quite confused by it all, she said yes  it probably would be but if it was just something I took now and again not to worry about it?! 

And if I can't take them, are there are ibuprofen branded tablets I CAN take that anyone knows of?? 

Oh and for anyone who remembered my post about the hot stone massage - it was DIVINE!!!    I think I should prescribe myself one a month!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldn't have expected the amount of sugar to be sufficient to affect your blood sugar levels by much - they're much tinier than jelly babies!

Glad you enjoyed your weekend and massage


----------



## MCH (Feb 6, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> then it dawned on me, i have been taking ibuprofen for  period pains and it hadn't even dawned on me it could be that!!
> 
> 
> Oh and for anyone who remembered my post about the hot stone massage - it was DIVINE!!!    I think I should prescribe myself one a month!




Is it possible that the "time of the month" has more effect than the tablets?

-either way I should go for your massage idea on a regular basis - period pains or not


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't have expected the amount of sugar to be sufficient to affect your blood sugar levels by much - they're much tinier than jelly babies!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your weekend and massage



I know, that's why I called her to ask as I was unsure too! She said something about the way it releases in the stomach too, slowly?

She did say the best person to ask may be a pharmacist, so will do that - the one where I get my prescriptions is really lovely and seems clued up.

Why the hell were they so high after breakfast then IF it isn't that?!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 6, 2012)

MCH said:


> Is it possible that the "time of the month" has more effect than the tablets?
> 
> -either way I should go for your massage idea on a regular basis - period pains or not




It's only ever raised my levels in the week leading up to a period, not when it's actually here!(Sorry TMI men!!  )  I am perplexed!


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't have expected the amount of sugar to be sufficient to affect your blood sugar levels by much - they're much tinier than jelly babies!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your weekend and massage



My Ibuprofen are caplets and are sugar coated but each tablet is only 200mg so the amount of sugar must be minute.  Maybe it's the stress of the massage


----------



## Copepod (Feb 7, 2012)

A sugar coated capsule does contain a tiny amount of sugar, so it's more likely that the underlying condition, whether period pains, or infection if taking antibiotics, is the influence on blood glucose levels.

Re "200mg" - that's the amount of active ingredient eg 200mg ibuprofen, not the total weight of tablet / capsule, which is probably nearer 500mg to 1g. Difficult to weigh such small amounts, but you can say weigh 10 of them and divide total by 10 to get weight of one.

But, basically, don't worry - better to treat the pain to enable you to sleep / be active.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 7, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Re "200mg" - that's the amount of active ingredient eg 200mg ibuprofen, not the total weight of tablet / capsule, which is probably nearer 500mg to 1g. Difficult to weigh such small amounts, but you can say weigh 10 of them and divide total by 10 to get weight of one.



101 science! I realise that.  However 12 capsules in a blister pack weighed between 5 and 10 gram  so I would guess that each capsule was about 500mg.  Even if 300g of that was all sugar I wouldn't expect it to have that kind of effect.  Especially given that Ibuprofen is supposed to reduce blood glucose readings.  
P.S. sugar is added to increase the rate of absorption of the ibuprofen.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well even more confusing, woke up as 11.7 this morning, again no rhyme or reason I can think of.

I have a very sore back at the moment too, has been niggling me for a while but today I am walking like an old lady!!! 

Not feeling great in general though, possibly that high BS levels are because of that then? Or maybe my pancreas is giving up more than it was before and I need to increase doses!?

Who knows, I feel lost again with it all atm!!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 7, 2012)

Now they are 22.5 - what the actual hell!??!?!

I want to cry.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry Laura, I have no answers, but am bumping the thread.

Andy


----------

